# My story



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

By special request...lol:rofl:

34(me) 38(H)
Married for 2.5 yrs
4 children in total--14-G (mines), 13-G (His), 8-B(His), 5-B(Together)

We hardly had arguments but when we did it was WAR!!! One actually became physically. Our parents begged me to go back home and like a newlywed, I did. My H had the tendency to create issue with me that I was not aware of and not talk to be about but would give me the silent treatment for weeks. Also felt like he was comfortable with it and I was not. When I would tell him about things that would bother me, he would tell me to get over it. 

I was like SUPERWOMEN,, Cooked, Clean, Pay all bills(he was always short because he was pot head), Care for kids
If we did anything I would have to plan it and pay for it 


Forward to May of 2011
Call him at work to ask him what do he want for dinner (very routine it was Friday so if I didn't cook we would go out)
But i was greeted with nasty response like I was ignoring him. So when he came home he said nothing to be and went in the room. Watch Tv with my D & fell asleep didn't pay him no mind because a couple of month ago he stated that he would stop that silent treatment behavior. So Sat. morning he got dress and left to work..Wow no this again. So when he came home he didn't speak again but this time he got dress to go out. So now I'm heated, so ask him what's going on, He told me HE IS GROWN and left. 

My heart Stopped and my Head say **CK THIS DUDE. I went to supermarket and bought a new lock..so when he came home @ 5 in the morning.. He was GROWN & DID NOT LIVE HERE NO MORE. 


However over the months after that... We did counseling & he came to all the holiday events but now we are only co-parents no friendship. 

He picks up our son from school on certain days and then brings him back to school the next day. So we don't see each other at all. 

My son understand the situation. 

I more grateful now for my decision because I can breathe without worrying if he going to get upset about it. 

It funny because I'm the one that's is short with him


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

You are a very strong and inspiring woman justwhy


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

No, It takes time, I been there.. When you become tired you fight for you.. not the bs


----------

